# Me my music my man and my tummy



## twinkle (Aug 19, 2004)

As a child i was bullied very badly throughout school. When i was 16 i started getting really bad stomach aches. i had never used the toilet regulaly but it started to get less and less frequent. The doctor told my mum it was an excuse to stay away from school. At 18 i left school and went to university to do a drama degree. For the first time in my life i was truely happy doing my degree in a subject i love and finally being accepted by my peers. I found some really great friends and the pains stopped.







In June 2003 i graduated. I spent two months unemployed trying to find work. Finaly one of my neighboughs offered me a job in a wholesale warehouse. I was so happy just to have a job. Over time the job got bad. It was dull and involved a lot of heavy lifting. I hated it. The stomach aches started creeping back in. During my time there i recorded a covers CD and had some photos done. Then in January 2004 something wonderful happened, I met my partner, James. We hit it off right away, we fell in love and every day i wake up loving him so much more than the day before. He accepted me for me. I never have to be anything but who i am. He gave me the courage to trust in my abilities and in myself. He is an artist and a Singer/Songwriter and musician and he inspires me. We have lived together for almost three months a the time of writing. We hope to move to the states one day. one of the big cities. I like the idea of Boston.So finally in may 2004 i quit my lousy job and started working for a charity in west Yorkshire n England as a development officer. I am trying to write some original songs and hopefully recording my first original CD soon. Also a friend of mine will be building me a website soon.Since quitting however my IBS has got really bad.







I think it may be linked to my lack of excercise so i'm going to join my local gym, fix my punctures n my bike and get ACTIVE. I have only recently been diagnosed but now i can finally start taking positive steps towards keeping the pain at bayLove to all who cared to read, and to those who didn't. XLindsay


----------

